# Your Top 10 Albums



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Here are mine. Post your own, too. 

10. Opeth ~ *Orchid*

9. James Newton Howard ~ *Peter Pan*

8. King Crimson ~ *Discipline*

7. Pink Floyd ~ *Dark Side Of The Moon*

6. Opeth ~ *Damnation*

5. John Williams ~ *Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban*

4. Philip Glass ~ *Koyaanisqatsi*

3. Nine Inch Nails ~ *Ghosts I-IV*









2. Opeth ~ *Morningrise*









1. Mike Oldfield ~ *Tubular Bells*









Feel free to question my choices.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

1. 
Nurse With Wound - Homotopy to Marie









2 through 10. 
9 copies of Nurse With Wound's Homotopy to Marie


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Glaliraha said:


> Here are mine. Post your own, too.
> 
> 10. Opeth ~ *Orchid*
> 
> ...


Nice list. I see you're a big Opeth fan heh heh. They are pretty awesome if I do say so myself. I also love the pink floyd album especially "Us and them" that is a beautiful song. I am also semi familiar with the NIN album too, good stuff. Don't know the other ones.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Do you ever get the overwhelming feeling when you hear about an album and know you have to download it that very instant? I have that right now. Chance Meeting and Homotopy To Marie are on their way to me right this very moment.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Glaliraha said:


> Do you ever get the overwhelming feeling when you hear about an album and know you have to download it that very instant? I have that right now. Chance Meeting and Homotopy To Marie are on their way to me right this very moment.


You're either in for the best or worst couple hours of your week.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You're either in for the best or worst couple hours of your week.


Agreed...I'm listening to "Homotopy" right now on youtube...heh heh I wonder what he will think :devil:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

10. Doo *** Classics Vol. 1
9. Doo *** Classics Vol. 2
8. Doo *** Classics Vol. 3
7. Doo *** Classics Vol. 4
6. Doo *** Classics Vol. 5
5. Doo *** Classics Vol. 6
4. Doo *** Classics Vol. 7
3. Doo *** Classics Vol. 8
2. Simon and Garfunkel's Greatest Hits
1. Andrews Sisters Ultimate Collection

I have a very extensive top 10 album list.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

My list has changed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10. Philip Glass ~ *Glassworks* (1982)

9. Nine Inch Nails ~ *Ghosts I-IV* (2008)

8. Frank Zappa and the Mothers Of Invention ~ *One Size Fits All* (1975)

7. Opeth ~ *Still Life* (1999)

6. Philip Glass ~ *Einstein On The Beach* (1978)

5. Opeth ~ *Damnation* (2003)

4. Opeth ~ *Morningrise* (1996)

3. Philip Glass ~ *Koyaanisqatsi* (1982)









2. Jethro Tull ~ *Thick As A Brick* (1972)









1. Mike Oldfield ~ *Tubular Bells* (1973)









Again, feel free to question my choices.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Hm. I see that the forums have acquired another Opeth fan. 

Well I love and hate these sort of threads because I want to be able to list my top favorites, but I know at the same time that that it's impossible for me to choose 10 albums that I consider to be superior to all others. However in the name of fun and helping you out with your thread I shall attempt it. Understand that these are simply the first albums to come to mind that I would consider when thinking of favorite albums.

In no particular order though some albums may rank higher than others in my mind.

1. Grails- Black Tar Prophecies I, II and III

2.Clogs- Stick Music

3. Opeth- My arms, Your Hearse

4. Sunn O)))- White 1

5. Arvo Pärt- Tabula Rasa (this recording includes Fratres and Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten)

6. Kronos Quartet/Terry Riley- Cadenza on the Night Plain

7. Mike Pride's From Bacteria to Boys- Betweenwhile

8. Mastodon- Leviathan

9. Opeth- Watershed

10. I'll leave this last option blank in respect to the multiple other albums that I should/could have put here.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Woooo clogs


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Opeth and Mastodon some of my favorite rock bands.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ I'm seeing both of them next month.
I'm pretty stoked to see Opeth since this will be a first for me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1. Vivalid - Four Seasons
2-10 in no order
King Crimsons - Court of the Crimson King
Moody Blues - In Search of the Lost Chord
The Zombies - Odessey and Oracle
Tangerine Dream - Stratosfear
Tangerine Dream - Tangram
Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed 
Pink Floyd - The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Love - Forever Changes


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ^ I'm seeing both of them next month.
> I'm pretty stoked to see Opeth since this will be a first for me.


Why would you go see Mastodon if they are going to perform their new material?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I could never really compile a rock top 10 and religiously stick to it but King Crimson's Larks' Tongues in Aspic would be there or thereabouts - and probably The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society as well (in fact, it DEFINITELY would had it incorporated the equally sublime 'Days' single from the same year).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

OK I'll play, but just to mention some great albums. Top 100 would be more accurate at my stage of the game.

1. Frank Zappa-Make A Jazz Noise Here
2. The Mothers-Uncle Meat
3. The Dregs-Unsung Heroes
4. Weather Report- Mysterious Traveller
5. Leo Kottke- 6 & 12 String Guitars
6. Gentle Giant- Acquiring The Taste
7. Miles Davis-ESP
8. Joni Mitchell- Shadows & Light
9. Marco Minnemann- Contraire de la Chanson
10. Mike Keneally-Sluggo


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Why would you go see Mastodon if they are going to perform their new material?


Well partially in order to fulfill a musical fantasy that I had when I was first discovering both Mastodon and Opeth. I would always think to myself that the impossible yet perfect show would be Mastodon and Opeth preforming together. I never saw it happening though because they were such different bands. I feel like I need to go, even if they aren't quite the bands that I fell in love with.

Also, I'm mostly going for Opeth since I've never seen them live and would like to do so at least once.

And lastly, I'm riding on the hope that Mastodon will play a long set that includes a good portion of their older material. So that's why.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ooo, I was not aware they are playing _together_. Funny that they both changed their sound when you get to see them :lol:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Need a second top 10 for me. 
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Boston - Third Stage
Vinnie Moore - Time Odyssey
The Kinks - Village Green Preservation Society
Tangerine Dream - Hyperborea 
Stone Temple Pilots - Purple
Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies 
Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security
Radiohead - The Bends 
Scorpions - Taken By Force


----------



## martijn (May 4, 2011)

1. Beethoven live at the Apollo
2. Sergeant Bruckner's lonely Hearts club band
3. Copland (Paul Simon)
4. The Rameaus - Halfway to Scarlatti
5. The Beatles - White Album (including hits as "Bach in the USSR", "Sexy Satie", "Phillip Glass Onion", "Blackbyrd", "Mahler my dear" and "Lang lang lang")


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Ooo, I was not aware they are playing _together_. Funny that they both changed their sound when you get to see them :lol:


Yeah it's a bit sad, but I'll take what I can get haha


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ^ I'm seeing both of them next month.
> I'm pretty stoked to see Opeth since this will be a first for me.


I only saw Mastodon at Ozzfest.. can't remember what year. I'd like to see Opeth perform. Are they touring together? I'm going to Iron Maiden show in July  I need rock music once in a while.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*MY top-10 NON-Classical albums?*

10. Soundtrack recording- _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_ (Ennio Morricone)
9. Kim Wilde- _Teases & Dares_ (cherry red re-issue)
8. Steely Dan- _The Royal Scam_
7. Supertramp- _Breakfast in America_
6. The Beach Boys-_Pet Sounds_
5. The Fratellis- _Costello Music_
4. The Police- _Synchronicity_
3. The Dave Brubeck Quartet- _Time Out_
2. Fleetwood Mac- Rumours
1. The Beatles- _Abbey Road_

I know this list needs more jazz and standards. I would have done better had I collaborated with my wife. (That's true in most things, really...) Coltrane's "Giant Steps," Charlie Parker's "Savoy Sessions" and Frank Sinatra's "Songs for Swingin' Lovers" would likely have been added if I'd done so---


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was just walking around dancing to a Fratellis song that popped into my head the other day.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

opus55 said:


> I only saw Mastodon at Ozzfest.. can't remember what year. I'd like to see Opeth perform. Are they touring together? I'm going to Iron Maiden show in July  I need rock music once in a while.


Yep, they're touring the US together right now actually.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Astral Weeks - Van Morrison
Black Future - Vektor
Doolittle - Pixies
Graceland - Paul Simon
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
Necrotism: Descanting the insalubrious - Carcass
Nightfall in Middle-Earth - Blind Guardian
Dire Straits - Dire Straits
Opus Eponymous - Ghost
Sodom - Agent Orange

All in no perticular order.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Pink Floyd - Meddle
2. Neil Young - Live at Massey Hall
3. Simon and Garfunkel - Sound of Silence
4. Simon and Garfunkel - Bookends
5. Buddy Guy - Sweet Tea
6. Eric Clapton - Slowhand
7. Pink Floyd - Animals
8. James Taylor - Sweet Baby James
9. Albert King - Born Under Bad Sign
10. Allman Brothers - At Fillmore East


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like music from almost any genre, but when it comes down to it my main love next to classical music is electronic/ambient/space music:

1. Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding
2. Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces
3. Klaus Schulze - Mirage
4. Steve Roach - The Magnificent Void
5. Constance Demby - Novus Magnificat
6. Vangelis - Blade Runner

...alright now it gets too hard


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The albums can change. Less so, for the faces. Satchmo, Oscar, Frank, Ella, Dean, Blossom, Billie, Keith, Bill, Dave.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Stargazer said:


> 2. Neil Young - Live at Massey Hall


Not the "... at Massey Hall" album _I_ had in mind...

I'm sure it's  cool, though...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Only 10 albums allowed? Go on then, but this will have changed tomorrow
In no particular order:
1.Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
2.Pink Floyd - Wish you were here (the first album I ever bought. Still have it)
3.ZZ Top - Tres Hombres
4.Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood
5.Robert Calvert - Captain Lockheed and the Starfighters
6. Charlie Parker - Bird of Paradise
7.Frank Zappa - Cheap Thrills
8.Tangerine Dream - Phaedra
9.Gil Scott Heron - Tales of
10.The legend of Ewan Macoll


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Impossible job to limit it to ten really, but I'll play.  Not including jazz and singers of "the great American songbook" stuff...

Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde
Beatles - Revolver
Dusty Springfield - Dusty in Memphis
Stevie Wonder - Songs in the Key of Life
Derek and the Dominos - Layla and other Assorted Love Songs
Janis Joplin - Pearl
Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland
Talking Heads - Remain in Light
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Blind Melon - Blind Melon
Jimi Hendrix - Axis, Bold As Love
Bad Religion - Against The Grain
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magic
Rollins Band - End of Silence
Pink Floyd - Animals
Grateful Dead - Terrapin Station
A Perfect Circle - The Thirteenth Step
Old & In The Way - Breakdown
Metallica - ...And Justice For All

_*disclaimer* this list is subject to change each time I write it; too many great albums_


----------



## redrobin (May 26, 2012)

In no particular order:
The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour
Led Zeppelin - Houses Of The Holy
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Peter Gabriel - Shaking The Tree
Judas Priest - Unleashed In The East. Live In Japan
The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Led Zeppelin - I
Def Leppard - Hysteria
KISS - Alive II
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I could pick albums I thought would impress you guys, but I'm almost sixty years old and I don't care anymore.  So, I'm gonna be honest and only pick albums I enjoy listening to all the way through (no skipping):

1. I, Robot - The Alan Parsons Project
2. Equinox - Sergio Mendes
3. Red - John Stevens
4. Quebec (Putumayo)
5. L annee du singe - Aldebert
6. Prologue -Renaissance
7. Cimarron - Emmylou Harris
8. Songs for Swinging Lovers - Frank Sinatra
9. The Cannonball Adderley Quintet in San Francisco
10. Fly From Here - Yes

There are probably a dozen others that I never skip a track on, if I could think of them.....


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Time for another 10:
Not in any order
1)Tanya Tagaq - Auk Blood, not the best but you have to go very obscure Canadian to find any decent recordings
2)Marianne Faithfull - Vagabond Ways
3)John Lee Hooker - pick any of his fantastic back catalogue, try "The Cream"
4)Devo - Are we not men?
5)Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath, the first & the best
6)Arthur Brown - Kingdom Come
7)The Doors - Morrison Hotel
8)Jimi Hendrix - Electrical Ladyland
9)The Groundhogs - Split
10)Velvet Underground & Nico


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

My ten favourite non-classical studio albums at present, in no particular order would be:
Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell, Mob Rules and Dehumanizer
Heaven & Hell - The Devil You Know
Rainbow - Rising
Deep Purple -Burn
Deep Purple - Come Taste The Band
Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus
Megadeath -Peace Sells...
Queen - Made in Heaven/Freddie Mercury - Barcelona (tied)

Top non-classical live albums at present (sorry but I have to separate studio and live):
Heaven & Hell - Neon Knights Live at Wacken and Live at Radio City
Judas Priest - Unleashed in the East an '98 Live Meltdown
Marilyn Manson - The Last Tour on Earth
Queen - Live Killers and On Fire @ Milton Keynes Bowl
Iron Maiden - Flight 666
Blaze Bayley - As Live As It Gets
Dio - Live at Donnington


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Limiting to ten is silly:

Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady (1963)
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme (1964)
John Coltrane - Ascension (1965)
The Red Crayola - The Parable of Arable Land (1967)
Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica (1969)
Frank Zappa - Uncle Meat (1970)
Tim Buckley - Lorca (1970)
Soft Machine - Third (1970)
Faust - Faust (1971)
Popol Vuh - In den Gärten Pharaos (1971)
Popol Vuh - Hosianna Mantra (1972)
Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht (1972)
John Fahey - Fare Forward Voyagers (Soldier's Choice) (1973)
The Residents - Meet The Residents (1973)
The Residents - Not Available (1974)
Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom (1974)
15-60-75 - Jimmy Bell's Still in Town (1976)
Suicide - Suicide (1977)
Pere Ubu - The Modern Dance (1978)
Meredith Monk - Dolmen Music (1981)
Jon Hassell - Dream Theory in Malaya (1981)
Hüsker Dü - Zen Arcade (1984)
Minutemen - Double Nickels on the Dime (1984)
Constance Demby - Novus Magnificat: Through the Stargate (1986)
Peter Gabriel - Passion (1989)
Royal Trux - Twin Infinitives (1990)
Vampire Rodents - Lullaby Land (1993)


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Just realized after I copy-pasted that from my list on a different site that it needed revised badly:

Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady (1963)
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme (1964)
John Coltrane - Ascension (1965)
The Red Crayola - The Parable of Arable Land (1967)
The Doors - The Doors (1967)
The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground & Nico (1967)
The Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat (1968)
Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica (1969)
Soft Machine - Third (1970)
Faust - Faust (1971)
Popol Vuh - In den Gärten Pharaos (1971)
Popol Vuh - Hosianna Mantra (1972)
Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht (1972)
Can - Tago Mago (1971)
Can - Future Days (1973)
John Fahey - Fare Forward Voyagers (Soldier's Choice) (1973)
The Residents - Meet The Residents (1973)
The Residents - Not Available (1974)
Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom (1974)
Pere Ubu - The Modern Dance (1978)
Suicide - Suicide (1977)
Meredith Monk - Dolmen Music (1981)
Jon Hassell - Dream Theory in Malaya (1981)
Foetus - Nail (1985)
Constance Demby - Novus Magnificat: Through the Stargate (1986)
Peter Gabriel - Passion (1989)
Royal Trux - Twin Infinitives (1990)
Vampire Rodents - Lullaby Land (1993)


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

10 isn't near enough but here's a go...and subject to change...

Tangerine Dream - Zeit
808 State - 90
Amon Tobin - Out From Out Where
Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon
Portishead - Portishead
Snake River Conspiracy - Sonic Jihad
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
Lustmord - The Place Where The Black Stars Hang 
Plaid - Spokes
Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

It's late. These could change tomorrow. But I always do come back to listen to these CDs.

The Who - Quadrophenia
Al Di Meola - Casino
ELP - Tarkus
ELP - Trilogy
Delbert McClinton - Never Been Rocked Enough
Talking Heads - Little Creatures
Howlin' Wolf - Rockin' Chair Album
Kanter, Slick, & Freiberg - Baron Von Tollbooth & The Chrome Nun
Yes - Close To The Edge
Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My tastes are quite mainstream: Ten Great Albums--

Mother Love Bone: Apple
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
Joan Osborne: Relish
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin #1
Paul Simon: Graceland
Genesis: Selling England by the Pound
The Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced?
The Doors: The Doors
PJ Harvey: Let England Shake
Maria McKee: you Gotta Sin to be Saved


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> My tastes are quite mainstream: Ten Great Albums--
> 
> Mother Love Bone: Apple
> Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
> ...


"Let England Shake" is a true masterpiece from a singer who I love so much since "50ft Quennie":angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In alphabetical order:

Dire Straits - Love over gold
Genesis - A trick of the tail
Genesis - Selling England by the pound
Kate Bush - Hounds of love
Kayak - Merlin, bard of the unseen
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
Tori Amos - Little earthquakes
Tori Amos - Scarlet's walk
Tori Amos - Unrepentant Geraldines


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Updated list:
1. Steve Roach - The Magnificent Void 
2. Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding 
3. Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces
4. Klaus Schulze - Mirage
5. Tangerine Dream - Rubycon
6. Klaus Schulze - Moondawn
7. Vangelis - Blade Runner
8. Brian Eno - Ambient 4: On Land
9. Steve Roach & Vir Unis - Blood Machine
10. Tetsu Inoue - Organic Cloud


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Excluding jazz, probably something like this in no particular order.

Joy Division: Unknown Pleasures
Joy Division: Closer
Swans: White Light from the Mouth of Infinity
Swans: The Burning World
Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention: One Size Fits All
Pere Ubu: The Modern Dance
The Velvet Underground & Nico: The Velvet Underground & Nico
Julian Jay Savarin: Waiters on the Dance
Pink Floyd: A Saucerful of Secrets
Marvin Gaye: What's Going On


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

A little strange that a 5 year old thread with only 4 pages would be revived from the dead, but okay, I'll play...

I'll also exclude jazz.

In no particular order. 


Yes - Relayer
Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
National Health - Of Queues and Cures
Banco - Io Sono Nato Libero
Thinking Plague - In Extremis
Magma - KA
King Crimson - Larks Tongue in Aspic
Gentle Giant - Octopus
PFM - Storia di un Minuto
Zappa - One Size Fits All

As with all lists of this type, aske me again tomorrow, and several choices would most likely be different.


----------

